# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Продукты с компонентами ГМО

## yakudza

Сегодня в небезызвестной передаче Е. Малышевой обсуждали тему безопасности продуктов ГМО. Красиво все показали! Вот картошка. Ее ест колорадский жук. От него ее обрабатывают всякой химией - и вред и дополнительная стоимость. И вот чудесная генная инженерия. Внедрили картохе ген скорпиона, и перестал ее жук есть. Здоровая, крупная и дешевле! Плохо? Хорошо! "И чего же вы боитесь? Что станете картошкой? Или скорпионом от этих внедренных генов?" Показывают смущенные улыбки гостей в зале, "... ой, и правда, чегой-то мы? даже как-то неудобно..." Так что "продукты ГМО безопасны, вкусны и недороги!" Кушайте граждане!
Вот как-то так.

Я, честно говоря, не сильно в теме разбираюсь, но ГМО стараюсь не покупать.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, аргументами, ссылками и своим мнением на этот счет!

----------


## kiara

Ой, я темой озаботилась еще довольно давно....И *честно скажу* меня переклинило на этом))))Собственно, мой путь к ЗОЖ в питании именно с этого и начался.
Тогда меня впечатлил этот факт: "Многие виды ГМ продовольствия содержат гены, сопротивляющиеся антибиотикам. Это может вызвать проблемы, когда антибиотики должны приниматься при лечении ряда болезней. Такие пищевые продукты просто разрушают принятый антибиотик. Более того, гены, сопротивляющиеся антибиотикам, могут попасть в патогенные микроогрганизмы". Это было актуально для нас, ибо мой старший сын перенес в раннем детстве "неведомую болезнь" и я его возвращала буквально с того света, потому как врачи на нас крест поставили...В этом возвращении, к сожалению, прием антибиотиков играл не последнюю роль, ибо с убитым иммунитетом мы какую только дрянь не хватали....
Второй момент: "Исследования уже показали, что соевые бобы, генетически обогащенные белком бразильских орехов, вызывают аллергическую реакцию у людей, которые не переносят бразильские орехи. Знать заранее, какой конкретный вид белка является пищевым аллергеном, почти невозможно. Это можно определить только апостериори и причем для определенных категорий людей". У нас и аллергозов тоже было полно, у мужа этого добра хватало...По сему - тоже впечатлило. Нам хватило этих моментов выше крыши, чтобы перестать есть "все подряд".
На полках магазинов стали искать продукты с пометками или специальными значками, подтверждающими биологическую безопасность, отказывались от употребления многих видов продуктов. Потом я оказалась в Москве на прохождении своей специализации и очень многое узнала от ведущих судебных патологоанатомов об "удивительных" изменениях в телах умерших людей, которые криминалисты и анатомы наблюдают по всему миру...
Сейчас уже многие ученые получили подтверждение того, что использование ГМ культур у животных приводит к их стерильности. 
Вот свеженький (2010г) и весьма красноречивый отчет о влиянии ГМ культур на млекопитающих http://www.oagb.ru/lib.php?txt_id=12292
Вот здесь очень детально и обстоятельно анализ рисков использования ГМ культур http://www.oagb.ru/lib.php?txt_id=975
Вот статья с анализом плюсов и минусов ГМ технологии http://www.oagb.ru/dat/fil/47_0232_perelet.pdf
Всегда смешно слышать, что люди гордо заявляют " мы употребляем только кетчуп Хайнс, в нем нет консервантов"))))))))))))аха - на фик там консерванты - там ГМО-томаты...Еще не знаешь, что хуже...
Вот, например, списочек компаний, *официально* использующих ГМО:
Kellogg’s (Келлогс) — производство готовых завтраков, в том числе кукурузных хлопьев.
Nestle (Нестле) — производство шоколада, кофе, кофейных напитков, детского питания.
Unilever (Юнилевер) — производство детского питания, майонезов, соусов и т.д.
Heinz Foods (Хайенц Фудс) — производство кетчупов, соусов.
Hershey’s (Хёршис) — производство шоколада, безалкогольных напитков.
Coca-Cola (Кока-Кола) — производство напитков Кока-Кола, Спрайт, Фанта, тоник «Кинли».
McDonald’s (Макдональдс) — «рестораны» быстрого питания.
Danon (Данон) — производство йогуртов, кефира, творога, детского питания.
Similac (Симилак) — производство детского питания.
Cadbury (Кэдбери) — производство шоколада, какао.
Mars (Марс) — производство шоколада Марс, Сникерс, Твикс.
PepsiCo (Пепси-Кола) — напитки Пепси, Миринда, Севен-Ап.
На сегодняшний день, самые ГМО продукты - это соя, кукуруза, рапс и картофель. Так же помидоры, сахарная свекла, клубника, кабачки, папайя, цикорий, пшеница. Как видите - вариант встретить ГМ-продукт более, чем велика.
На территории РФ официально разрешены к выращиванию 2 вида ГМ-картофеля, вся ввозимая к нам соя и кукуруза - ГМ-продукт.
Я отношу себя и нашу семью к противникам использования ГМО, какими бы логичными научными доводами не разбивали сторонники ГМО - биологи инетовские пугалки о вреде гмо. Для меня это не приемлемо хотя бы потому, что столь грубое вмешательство в Природу бесследно или с пользой точно не пройдет, а быть подопытной крысой мне не хочется. И если сейчас у меня нет перьев, чешуи или картофельных клубней, то кто мне даст гарантию, что у моих потомков этого не будет?! ГМО не вирус гриппа - к вечеру не зачихаешь, может и 5 поколений пройти, пока гены дадут мутационный ответ...Так что - испытывать судьбу свою и своих будущих поколений не хочу!
И вот еще - прекратив употреблять "все подряд" с прилавков и тарелок мы значительно улучшили свое самочувствие.

----------


## kazangi

я согласна с Оксаной, ГМО может на нас лично и не отразится, но неизвестно какими станут наши потомки, а экспериментировать таким образом как-то не хочется. Конечно, изменение рациона в сторону здорового питания - это самый лучший вариант избежать ГМО, т.к. такие продукты в основном относятся к "вредным" - чипсы, газировка, шоколадки, фастфуд, майонезы, кетчупы и т.п.

----------


## lastochka

ужас какой-то! И правда, нас всех хотят стерилизовать(((( И самое ужасное, что люди верят! Особенно всякие подростки и пожилые. Им легче всего внушить...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ух! Ужас ужасный!
Еще мне подруга показывала карту стран, где выращивают ГМО, надо погуглить-найти. Я запомнила, что ВСЕ китайское - это ГМО, многое из Африки тоже, лишь отдельные страны Европы чисты, ну и Российские продукты можно покупать пока более-менее спокойно, еще не дошел прогресс.

----------


## yakudza

С ума сойти...
Но интересно, чего это ветер-то поменял направление? Еще недавно и по ТВ до фига говорили, что ГМО вредно, а теперь наша любимая тетя Лена рекламирует? Вместе со стерилизацией-вакцинацией это часть программы по истреблению населения? Что правда чтоли??? Дошло до этого? Куды бечь-то? 
Это мы еще не про всё знаем, какие-то разрушительные влияния на нас, вероятно, нам еще не видны?
Или всё как обычно, просто я немного приоткрыла свои шоры?

----------


## Kusya

По сравнению с европейцами россияне пока находятся в информационном вакууме относительно потенциальной опасности ГМ-продуктов. И это развязывает руки несознательным производителям и экспортерам продуктов. Дело в том, что *Санэпиднадзор разрешает использовать в продуктах до 5% ГМ-источников*. «Но сегодня практически от самих производителей продуктов питания зависит, зарегистрировать или не зарегистрировать то, наличествуют ли в продукте генетически модифицированные источники, или нет», — утверждает Сергей Баткаев, начальник управления по защите прав потребителей Министерства по антимонопольной политике РФ. http://www.zdo-rov.ru/opasnost-gmo

----------


## Ramadana

Тоже много читала  про ГМО - приводят к стерилизации в поколении, проявляется даже не сразу
единственное хорошо: например гмо не могут быть:
яблоки
апельсины
мандарины
ананасы
бананы
сливы
груши
персики
абрикосы
и другие деревья

потому что эти деревья многолетние, а гмо-урожай бесплоден и не дает семян, он однолетен

----------


## Kusya

к сожалению ГМО-яблоки могут быть, и все остальные "деревянные" фрукты тоже.. например http://kick-news.ru/kulinarnews/1440...-temneyut.html
а вот гречка не поддается модифицированию, еще в ней не может быть пестицидов и нитратов http://www.kras-ref.ru/index.php?opt...25-10&Itemid=1

----------


## Kusya

На заседании Международного клуба агробизнеса в Москве Геннадий Онищенко заявил, что считает генно-модифицированные продукты благом для России. Главный санитарный врач нашей страны полагает, что государство не способно обеспечить всех граждан органической пищей. В России уже разрешены 16 сортов ГМО — среди них картофель, кукуруза, соя, свекла, рис. http://www.pravda.ru/economics/progn...056140-news-0/

----------


## Kusya

ЧЁРНЫЕ СПИСКИ ГМО http://www.zdoroviedetey.ru/node/922

----------

